# How To Install Virtualbox



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

Hello,
I've recently installed FreebBSD 12.1  as I've been wanting to try the OS for some time now. I'm not entirely new to the Linux/Unix world, as I ran Gentoo a few years ago on a dual boot machine. So far I've managed to install the OS, configure Xorg, and KDE5. At the moment I have a functioning box and I'm looking into customizing the install. Currently I'm trying to install Virtualbox, but unfortunately it's crashing. As I said, not very familiar with FreeBSD, so dont really understand what the "warnings" and "errors mean as far as what I need to do in order to get virtualbox to go through the installation. The lines of codes where it shows the "warnings" and errors" are significant, but it appears that they seem to repeat. I'm pasting some of the code below hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance. 

uname -a
FreeBSD localhost 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64

/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgConsole.cpp:787:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    LogFlow(("backThread: Thread=%p pvUser=%p\n", (void *)Thread, pvUser));
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:724:25: note: expanded from macro 'LogFlow'
#define LogFlow(a)      LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_FLOW,      LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgConsole.cpp:801:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    LogFlow(("backThread: returns %Rrc (m_fTerminate=%RTbool)\n", rc, ASMAtomicUoReadBool(&pThis->m_fTerminate)));
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:724:25: note: expanded from macro 'LogFlow'
#define LogFlow(a)      LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_FLOW,      LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgConsole.cpp:830:17: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
                Log(("VBoxDbgConsole: kInputEnable (input-enabled=%RTbool)\n", m_pInput->isEnabled()));
                ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgConsole.cpp:840:17: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
                Log(("VBoxDbgConsole: kTerminatedUser (input-enabled=%RTbool)\n", m_pInput->isEnabled()));
                ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgConsole.cpp:847:17: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
                Log(("VBoxDbgConsole: kTerminatedOther (input-enabled=%RTbool)\n", m_pInput->isEnabled()));
                ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
7 warnings generated.
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:1480:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    Log(("updateCallbackHandleOutOfOrder: pszName='%s' m_szUpdateParent='%s' m_cchUpdateParent=%u pNode='%s'\n",
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:1491:9: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
        Log2(("updateCallbackHandleOutOfOrder: m_szUpdateParent='%s' m_cchUpdateParent=%u, removed '/%s' (%u)\n", m_szUpdatePa...
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:669:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log2'
#define Log2(a)         LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_2,  LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:1515:9: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
        Log2(("updateCallbackHandleOutOfOrder: m_szUpdateParent='%s' m_cchUpdateParent=%u (%u)\n", m_szUpdateParent, m_cchUpda...
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:669:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log2'
#define Log2(a)         LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_2,  LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:1610:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    Log2(("updateCallbackHandleOutOfOrder: m_szUpdateParent='%s' m_cchUpdateParent=%u (%u)\n", m_szUpdateParent, m_cchUpdatePa...
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:669:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log2'
#define Log2(a)         LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_2,  LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:1748:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    Log3(("updateCallback: %s\n", pszName));
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:674:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log3'
#define Log3(a)         LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_3,  LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:2073:9: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
        Log(("index: iRow=%d >= cChildren=%u (iColumn=%d)\n", iRow, (unsigned)pParent->cChildren, iColumn));
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:2078:9: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
        Log(("index: iColumn=%d (iRow=%d)\n", iColumn, iRow));
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:2092:9: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
        Log(("parent: invalid child\n"));
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:664:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log'
#define Log(a)          LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_1, LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:2646:5: warning: 'register' storage
      class specifier is deprecated and incompatible with C++17 [-Wdeprecated-register]
    Log3(("createNewTreeCallback: %s\n", pszName));
    ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:674:25: note: expanded from macro 'Log3'
#define Log3(a)         LogIt(RTLOGGRPFLAGS_LEVEL_3,  LOG_GROUP, a)
                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:619:57: note: expanded from macro 'LogIt'
#  define LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, fmtargs)            _LogIt(a_fFlags, a_iGroup, _LogRemoveParentheseis fmtargs)
                                                        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/include/iprt/log.h:613:9: note: expanded from macro '_LogIt'
        register PRTLOGGER LogIt_pLogger = RTLogDefaultInstanceEx(RT_MAKE_U32(a_fFlags, a_iGroup)); \
        ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:2878:37: warning: 'child' is
      deprecated: Use QAbstractItemModel::index [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
        setSubTreeExpanded(a_rIndex.child(i, 0), a_fExpanded);
                                    ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qabstractitemmodel.h:71:5: note: 'child' has been explicitly marked deprecated here
    QT_DEPRECATED_X("Use QAbstractItemModel::index") inline QModelIndex child(int row, int column) const;
    ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qglobal.h:294:33: note: expanded from macro 'QT_DEPRECATED_X'
#  define QT_DEPRECATED_X(text) Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X(text)
                                ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qcompilerdetection.h:649:55: note: expanded from macro 'Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X'
#    define Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X(text) __attribute__ ((__deprecated__(text)))
                                                      ^
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Debugger/VBoxDbgStatsQt.cpp:3064:15: warning: 'setAutoCompletion'
      is deprecated: Use setCompleter() instead. [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
    m_pPatCB->setAutoCompletion(false);
              ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWidgets/qcombobox.h:101:5: note: 'setAutoCompletion' has been explicitly marked deprecated here
    QT_DEPRECATED_X("Use setCompleter() instead.")
    ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qglobal.h:294:33: note: expanded from macro 'QT_DEPRECATED_X'
#  define QT_DEPRECATED_X(text) Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X(text)
                                ^
/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/qcompilerdetection.h:649:55: note: expanded from macro 'Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X'
#    define Q_DECL_DEPRECATED_X(text) __attribute__ ((__deprecated__(text)))
                                                      ^
11 warnings generated.
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose


----------



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

thanks for the suggestion pyret. Would there be any conflicts issues since I've already tried installing the port and now will be installing the pkg? Also, would the correct command be "pkg install virtualbox-ose"?


----------



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

pkg search virtualbox

phpvirtualbox-5.2.1            AJAX Web Interface for VirtualBox
virtualbox-ose-5.2.34_4        General-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-additions-5.2.34_2 VirtualBox additions for FreeBSD guests
virtualbox-ose-additions-nox11-5.2.34_2 VirtualBox additions for FreeBSD guests
virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.34     VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
virtualbox-ose-nox11-5.2.34_4  General-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware

I'm on an amd64 box, but I would assume I can install the "virtualbox-ose-5.2.34_4        General-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware"? Another questions, will it automatically pull the "virtualbox-ose-additions" or is that something I would have to install after the ose pkg?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

pkg install virtualbox-ose installed without any issues. At the end of the install, there were some recommendations(see below), which I followed. 

irtualBox was installed.

You need to load the vboxdrv kernel module via /boot/loader.conf:

vboxdrv_load="YES"

You also have to add all users to your vboxusers group in order to use vbox.

% pw groupmod vboxusers -m jerry

Reboot the machine to load the needed kernel modules.


Bridging Support:
=================

For bridged networking please add the following line to your /etc/rc.conf:

vboxnet_enable="YES"


USB Support:
============

For USB support your user needs to be in the operator group and needs read
and write permissions to the USB device.

% pw groupmod operator -m jerry

Add the following to /etc/devfs.rules (create if it doesn't exist):

[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator

To load these new rule add the following to /etc/rc.conf:

devfs_system_ruleset="system"

Then restart devfs to load the new rules:

% /etc/rc.d/devfs restart

Also installed virtualbox-ose-additions with no issues. The recommendations at the end are shown below. While it doesnt specifically says to modify the /etc/rc.conf, is that what I need to do here? Thanks


VirtualBox Guest Additions were installed.


You need to enable the vboxguest startscript to load the kernel module and
vboxservice to use host time synchronization.

vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"

You also have to add all X11 users that want to use any of the additional
features (clipboard sharing, window scaling) to the wheel group.


----------



## Emrion (May 16, 2020)

I don't understand this thread. virtualbox-ose-additions is to use if your FreeBSD install was made inside a VirtualBox virtual machine. Is it the case?

If you want to install VirtualBox on your FreeBSD machine (I mean a bare-metal one), virtualbox-ose is the software to install and maybe also virtualbox-ose-kmod.


----------



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

Emrion,

To be clear, I'm installing virtualbox inside FreeBSD. I installed virtualbox-ose and it pulled virtualbox-ose-kmod. I also installed "virtualbox-ose-additions" as I was under the impression it was also needed. The installation went without any errors, however, I did get the following error when I rebooted:

VbglR31LInit failed with rc=VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
failed to start vboxservice.

However, once I logged back in, I was able to start virtualbox and it seems to be working normal. I havent yet created a virtual machine, but at least everything seems to be working.


----------



## freeze (May 16, 2020)

Wouldn't I need ose-additions so the guest OS can access usb devices, DVD, etc?


----------



## Emrion (May 16, 2020)

freeze said:


> Wouldn't I need ose-additions so the guest OS can access usb devices, DVD, etc?


Absolutely not. Additions are for FreeBSD installation inside VirtualBox.


----------



## digifuzzy (May 16, 2020)

Also coming from the gentoo world, I can appreciate the attempt above to emulate the learned behavior of pasting EVERYTHING into a post, especially error messages. Sharing what I learned - site uses BBCodes to format stuff - see here for codes available.


----------

